# I don't feel like I'm far enough ahead



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I have developed a plan and am on track to pay off my mortgage within the next 12 years. I have been sticking to this plan and have been following it (and in fact, exceeding it) for the past 3 months, even with the unexpected $700 water bill. :rolleyes2:

This would leave me completely debt free by the age of 35. The house (currently worth $235k) would be solely in my name.
I would also have approximately $50k worth of investments.

This plan takes into consideration some funding for miscellaneous costs, maintenance (such as a roof), and other life events (like purchasing a new(er) car in 5 years when mine bites the bullet). The plan also takes into consideration continuous employment, with the only increases matching inflationary increases on an annualized basis. The plan does not account for any market gains that I may make over the next 12 years.

With all that being said, I feel like I am not achieving my goals at a rate that is fast enough for me. I would like to accomplish this by 30 years old. 35 Years old is still quite young (so I'm told) but I feel like I wouldn't be satisfied with myself.

I want to gauge where I'm at with others on this forum. I typically look through the money diaries to compare myself to others to see how people have accomplished their goals. It's very hard to find others to compare to in the real world, as many people are in debt up to their eyeballs.

I am not concerned with "Being ahead of everyone else", I just want to see how quickly I can reach my goals, for my own personal reasons.

Ultimately - I want to have a nice house on some lakefront property in Parry Sound and work part time at a grocery store (maybe 20 hours a week), by age 40. That is my goal. I want to get there as quickly as possible.

So how am I doing? How can I improve?
How are YOU doing? What have you already _done?_

Are my goals reasonable/unreasonable?


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

You have ambitious goals which I think can only be achieved once you start earning more money. It's tough to make meaningful gains when you're earning less than $40k a year. Meaningful as in enough to achieve financial independence at 30 years old.

At 22 years old, I took a 1-year mat-leave replacement job earning $26k a year in hotel sales. By 25 I was the director of sales in that office making about $50k a year. At 30 I was in the running for general manager (filled in for 3 months when the previous GM left) and was making about $70k. I didn't get that job and I left shortly afterwards to take a public sector job at the University making slightly more, with much better benefits and working less hours with less travel. 

My wife and I had our first child around that time, so that's worked out nicely. I've used some of my free time to start a blog and do some freelance writing to earn extra income.

I've been investing/saving money since I was 19 and I've always had the early retirement/financial independence dream. But it's a tough balance when you're raising a family because there are so many competing priorities for your money.

I haven't felt like I was making really meaningful gains in net worth until this past year or two. That's because we've cleared off our debts and taken care of some other expenses that has now allowed us to focus on investing and aggressively paying down the mortgage. Our net worth increased by about $75000 last year and now it feels like we're on a good trajectory going forward.

We'll have our mortgage paid off by the time I'm 40 (7 years) and, with any luck, we should reach a million in net worth by that time as well.

Anyway, if you're determined to reach your goals by the time you're 30-35 I think you'll need to consider some ways to make more money, whether that means getting a raise, changing jobs, getting a second job, or starting a business on the side.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I think you are so far aheadin terms of your ambition, personal fianance and investing. The thing that will hold you back is your income or earning potential. The other thing I see is that you are so focused on the future, is it at the expense of your present. Have you factored in that there may be relationships in the future that you won't be able to totally predict? 

I think the area that would help ou the most is reall our long term earning potential, or increasing your human capital as others call it.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

If you are ever fortunate enough to meet and perhaps marry someone - the RIGHT someone - your life can be enriched beyond measure - and quite frankly your savings rate will instantly become turbocharged.... my wife and I have been living on one income, while banking the other for about 10 years now.... so, ten years of saving about 70-80k per year... pretty much explains how at 40, my days of working myself into oblivion are almost at an end. My wife has her "dream job", making six figures - quite simply my employment income isn't really necessary. I won't mention the no kids factor either, it tends to inflame opinions around here. :tongue-new:

If you can't find a way to increase your income, adding another income to your family unit may be the way to go. Not that it is that easy - took me ten years of dating to find my future wife


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Agreed with everyone else about more income being the key. A lot of people have told you already to go back and get a university degree, but if you're dead-set against it there are other options. There are well-known examples of multi-billionaires who only have high-school diplomas (e.g., Bill Gates, Steve Jobs), but they were extraordinary people with extraordinary talents and skills. Drive and ambition alone won't get you there, but a good business idea and the determination to see it through might.


----------



## Rainey (Mar 18, 2012)

KaeJS -- are you serious? At 23 (if I read this correctly) you think you are not far enough ahead? 
You have a house, you're not going further into debt each month, and you are thinking about the future -- that puts you ahead of me at your age (and according to NETWORTH IQ I'm a bloody millionaire!)

You know, all these financial plans are fine, but fail to take into account one basic fact: however predictable human behaviour may be, life still has a few surprises in store for us.

My guess -- your planning assumptions are wrong. For a young guy with some ambition and some intellect, you'll likely be making 5x your predictions by 35. Your networth will be off your current charts. Life will probably punch you in the stomach a couple of times, but also give you some remarkable gifts.

A little personal aside -- Do you remember when that guy Derek Foster was out selling his retire at 30 stuff? I can remember getting caught up in it all, and designing similar plans. My wife kept quiet for a while but finally asked me: "why are you in such a rush to finish your life?" I still come up with financial plans all the time, but look forward to just how wrong they likely will be.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Having a plan is a great step. You will learn about your planning assumptions that way. Have you worked in a job change? I think that would be a productive step. What about buying another house?

Have you given any thought to Parry Sound? My cousin lives there.


----------



## Pennypincher (Dec 3, 2012)

Yep, make more money somehow. Some people have suggested sales. Obviously you are moving in the right direction and are doing very well for your age. But you might get stuck on the income side. Like others have said on here, when I was your age, I was making $42,000/year and that was 9 years ago. I never dreamed I would be making $80,000 but it happened. I never dreamed we would be close to paying off our mortgage by age 33, but it's happening. Mostly only because of the incomes increasing. My spouses' income quadrupled in a span of 8 years. But they are in a profession where we knew that would happen.


----------



## piano mom (Jan 18, 2012)

It's true that meeting and marrying the right person can boost your savings rate. My husband and I managed to start with just under $100k when we were married to over $1.5 mil in 16 years of marriage. However, when you're so focused on your financial goals, you do lose sight of how fast life is passing you by  We can't believe we are now 43 and 44 years old already  Please take time to enjoy life. Twenties is just the best time to do that! You're young, energetic and wrinkle-free! I bet many rich old millionaires here wish they were in their twenties again  Cheers!


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My husband and i had a net worth of $800 in 1986 at the age of 18 and 19 so you are doing great compared to us at your age Kaes.Are you happy though?Seems to me you are frustrated with your job and took on the roommate situation just as a means to avoid renting .I would rather get more enjoyment out of life ,you need to learn to balance things IMO.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Third thread you've started about being dissatisfied with your present circumstances. 

A sincere question, not meant to snark: if your ultimate goal is to work part-time in a grocery store, why don't you skip the in-between part and do this now? Why do you need to add home ownership to the mix?


----------



## piano mom (Jan 18, 2012)

+1. Marina628


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Have you thought of buying raw land and building over the years until you're ready to semi-retire?


----------



## MoMoney (Apr 1, 2011)

You're not far ahead enough. 

Well maybe you are... but if you want to succeed in your 20s, it's not a bad theme to keep at the back of your mind. You're 20s (and 30s) should be all about getting "ahead", ahead of your own standards, ahead of your own limits, ahead of what society tells you is the norm. Nothing against people who talk about balanced lives and taking a step back but generally nothing extraordinary in this world came without great sacrifice. Don't let social and cultural constructs limit what your possibilities are.

If that means sacrificing some of your health and relationships to get ahead (not that you necessarily need to if you're disciplined), we'll that's the real world. Hustle when you young, and slow down to enjoy it when you no longer are.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

Kae, the only thing holding you back is your job. I would focus your frustrations towards fixing that aspect. There not much more you can do with everyhthing else as it seems you've maximized your saving already. Go to night school or get a second job or find a way to make more money. 

You'll be really upset if you stay where you are and I blow by you in ten years! :stupid:


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

His job is a function of his human capital. Either he increases that (that is the "sacrifice" people typically do earlier in life) OR he takes a riskier path which does not involve investing in human capital (i.e., entrepreneurship, sales. These require human capital but the investment path is not the same as the "traditional" route).


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

piano mom said:


> I bet many rich old millionaires here wish they were in their twenties again


Reminds me of a friend of mine in Idaho......same age as me, give or take a couple months......I mentioned to him a while back that my lady & I would walk out of the house with just the clothes on our backs, (and that just for the sake of decorum), leave the money, leave everything....if we could magically be 18-20 again.

He, inexplicably, (to us), said that it's taken him too long to get where he is for him to "throw it all away".

To each his own....I guess.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

+1 to MGal.

There are underlying factors here resulting in dissatisfaction. Money will not resolve these things. Look to understand where you want to be rather than set arbitrary $ goals.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Listen, you'll always want more. Although I'm a huge fan of fiscal prudence keep in mind that saving say $1K now is a lot harder than saving 1K 10 years from now (or even 2K).

You can't live your entire life living for the future.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

you can be saving, saving for 20 years and right before enjoying all the money you've made you get hit by a bus... balance is the key


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Put things in perspective,there is a 22 yr old kid clinging to life support right now(or someone in a cancer ward)That would do anything to trade place with you and your ''problems".

Instead of looking @ what is wrong in your life,start looking @ what is going right.
Instead of buying bmo shares,spend the money on going to talk to someone(no shame in that)You need to sort yourself out.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> completely debt free by the age of 35.


You are very disciplined/focused/responsible/smart, and that is great, but it's not enough.

You have often expressed being generally unhappy [not only about work], so what are you doing about that? 

At 22, you need more than just surviving & thinking about being debt-free. You also need time to mature/develop your mind/be more ambitious {as in tapping into your potential], and be more energetic/happier & optimistic in general.

As others have said, you may not be here at 35. Find a balance & stop obsessing about what you want your life to look like in 13 years.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Ihatetaxes said:


> I'd say the best thing that could happen to you would be to get a new job that you love and then to meet a wonderful woman and fall in love. Every little problem in your life will then seem so insignificant in comparison to the good stuff that that brings.


On the off chance you are gay lets change this to ._".. best thing that could happen to you would be to get a new job that you love and then to meet a wonderful *person* and fall in love."_


----------



## Jets99 (Aug 26, 2011)

KaeJS - Get married. Have babies. Create memories. Better than money.

Agree with JS. The dual income is great and the dishes don't pile up in the sink. <<written in sarcasm font>>

PS - And get a cat or two and maybe a dog. Wife, kids, cats, dogs. You won't have time to even think you're not satisfied.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

@Ihatetaxes

thats awesome! wish that will happen to me!


----------



## GregoryWong (Aug 11, 2011)

a quote I like:

"Man…. Because he sacrifices his health in order to make money. Then he sacrifices money to recuperate his health. And then he is so anxious about the future that he does not enjoy the present; the result being that he does not live in the present or the future; he lives as if he is never going to die, and then dies having never really lived."

- Dalai Lama (When asked what surprised him most about humanity)


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Jets99 said:


> KaeJS - Get married. Have babies. Create memories. Better than money.
> 
> Agree with JS. The dual income is great and the dishes don't pile up in the sink. <<written in sarcasm font>>
> 
> PS - And get a cat or two and maybe a dog. Wife, kids, cats, dogs. You won't have time to even think you're not satisfied.


Babies and animals sound like hell to me. :hopelessness:

I'm not sure what I'm doing about my happiness. I don't even know what makes me happy.

I'm only happy when I'm drinking beer and eating pizza, so it seems. All the other times in my life I am either bored, angry, depressed, frustrated, or just flat out don't know what to do with myself.

I can't get a "second" job because I am on rotating shifts (which I hate, it is the reason I am working right now....)


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

KaeJS, with your every post I am more and more convinced that money (or your lack of it) isn't the foundation of your discontent. There is undercurrent beneath your words that is troubling.


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

Jon_Snow said:


> KaeJS, with your every post I am more and more convinced that money (or your lack of it) isn't the foundation of your discontent. There is undercurrent beneath your words that is troubling.


Its why I just deleted my last post. I don't think he wants to listen to anything anyone has to say here. I'm outta this thread.


----------



## piano mom (Jan 18, 2012)

Shift work is hard on the body and mind. Maybe you need to find a different job. My sister is a nurse and has been working shift work for 20 years now. She's often depressed, grumpy and unhappy every time I talk to her. Take care KaeJS.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Do you have a drinking problem too?Drinking beer and pizza makes you happy that is really sad.I would see a doctor get some blood work done see if you have any medical conditions ,chemical imbalances etc then check your diet(beer and pizza not good) .If these all check out you may seriously need some anti anxiety medications or be treated for depression.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

Kae, maybe you should talk to a professional to see if you can work out your issues. Or get the appropriate treatment if you happen to need more than a chat. Nothing wrong with having depression or anything else, but you want to get help so you can enjoy life if that's the case. I have anxiety and it sucks. Help is good.

About your job, do you love it? Do you wake up every morning excited for the day of work ahead? No? Well, do you find it hard to get out of bed, or do you dread it?

If you are all about the money, then I don't see then sense of keeping your current position. I don't see why you are able to invest your money, but you can't invest in yourself. It makes no sense. I'm not saying get a degree, but either get a job where you can make more, or work towards qualifications that will allow you to advance at your current job if you really do like it.

I found out that my courses I am taking towards a BComm will satisfy the requirements for the Blue Seal. It's another qualification I can add alongside my Red Seal trade that shows I have some business training as well as on the tools training. Talk about double dipping! Maybe you could find some interesting courses to take that will start putting some letters behind your name.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Personnally, I think you're way too focused on your finances ... especially at your age. I was more concerned with hanging with friends, camping, partying, doing stuff ... basically experiencing life in my 20's. Admittedly I became focused on my finances much later in life (late 30's), but I wouldn't give up my earlier life experiences for any amount of money. Being depressed at any age is NOT normal. Go get some professional help. You're not going to find your answers on this board.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree mind_business, but maybe money is his hobby. It sure is mine. I engage myself in my finances because for me it's like an exhilarating game and I love every minute of it. I think it's perfectly fine to be all about finances if it's your thing or hobby. But if it's just an obsession that is destroying your quality of life, well, that's a heavy issue.

I just meant there's nothing wrong as in it's not Kae's fault and denying the depression won't fix it.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

marina628 said:


> (beer and pizza not good)


I, and my dinner, completely disagree with this statement.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> I'm only happy when I'm drinking beer and eating pizza, so it seems. All the other times in my life I am either bored, angry, depressed, frustrated, or just flat out don't know what to do with myself.


Go and see a shrink, get help, you are well on your way to depression.
Bitching will not solve anything, you need action.
Stop feeling sorry for yourself.

We all (well at least many of us know) that you are not posting to get any advice, but we continue to offer help hoping that eventually some of it will hit home, we try to help you just becuase we want to.

Go out and do the same, help older neighbour, walk someone's dog, do something kind without expecting anything in return, do something that is rewarding in ways saving dollars and cents can't reward. 

Are you lonely?
Do you try different hobbies, are you involved in anything, if not then start doing something, go hiking, take pictures, ride a bike, go to Mexico to enjoy beaches and diving, meet poeple, buy 1965 mini and restore it........
Start exercising if you are not doing it, very important, mental and physical fitness often go hand in hand.

Are you beginng to realize that money alone does't make anyone happy?


----------



## Potato (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, the house may have been wrong for you. Not only dealing with the roommates, but it was also a choice for stability: you have a clear pathway to pay off your mortgage and collect rent income, but you're only going to be compounding your wealth at some single-digit percentage (a factor of your mortgage rate and yield -- looks like your unlevered yield would come in around 4% and 8% levered). That's going to put you in a very good position relative to your peers at 35, but it will mostly come from hard work and savings, with little room for surprises to the upside. If you're so keen to blow the barn doors off you'll have to think of Buffett, who was loathe to buy a house because he couldn't stand the thought of all that capital tied up and not working for him. Or, you know, one of the dozens of better suggestions in the thread.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Jon_Snow said:


> KaeJS, with your every post I am more and more convinced that money (or your lack of it) isn't the foundation of your discontent. There is undercurrent beneath your words that is troubling.


Quoting because it's worth repeating.

Kae, you're young, doing really well, have set an incredibly high financial goal that you're going to beat, and yet you still aren't happy.

There's a difference between being driven and being depressed. I do think you're the latter, and I'm sure many of us here feel the same way in that we want you to be happy, not just with your net worth statement, but yourself as well.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

KAE I am sensing something is missing from your life, so may I suggest: http://loveme.com/women/info135773.htm


----------



## Saniokca (Sep 5, 2009)

Sherlock said:


> KAE I am sensing something is missing from your life, so may I suggest: http://loveme.com/women/info135773.htm


I was about to suggest the same... Kaejs do you have a girlfriend?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I feel compelled to stick up for Kae, here. I know he brought this on himself with his recent self-loathing woe-is-me-ism, but I think the last couple pages are over the top. I don't think he has mental illness, substance abuse problems or a need to buy a Ukrainian bride...


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

^+1
More people should share their demons and seek advice without getting editorial comment.

KaeJS I think you will make out just fine.


----------



## gimme_divies (Feb 12, 2011)

Agree with Andrew. Everybody goes through rough patches and one thing I struggle with personally reading this forum sometimes is getting the feeling that everybody is a wealthy, disciplined, completely happy person with the perfect life. There is a lot of sharing on this forum, which is great, but usually people only share the good things going on. Kae probably sees people talking about their wicked YoY gains, debt-free life, awesome cash flow, great job, etc...and realizes it will be a challenge to keep up with the best of the best on CMF. What we need to keep in mind is that this is a forum that attracts the most knowledgeable and passionate personal finance hobbyists and it is dangerous to compare yourself to the average CMFer (especially when you are so young). If you do this, you will likely feel like you are not far enough ahead.

I know personally I have everything I need or want but can't help but feel like I am in the lower tier when it comes to financial success on this forum.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

gimme_divies said:


> I know personally I have everything I need or want but can't help but feel like I am in the lower tier when it comes to financial success on this forum.


This element is key.

I find value in following people's positive growth, and through their tidbits and sharing, try to understand things it takes to get their. Regardless of whether it is possible to keep up or not, you still have to find satisfaction within your own context. This is what I think KaeJ needs to work towards, not a $ figure.

The 'bashing' is excessive. Everyone feels in the dumps at times, sometimes more or less intense than KaeJ is experiencing now. People continue to grow, learn and change throughout life so it is important to constantly work and modify one's goals to achieve happiness. Money could be the answer, but from what KaeJ has posted, I don't get the sense he'll suddenly be happy even if he exceeded his PF goals.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

It's a quarter life crisis. Kae has been going great guns the last few years, and now is entering a different part of the plan. The waiting.

The groundwork has been laid, the plan is in place, now is the follow through. He's young, and inexperienced, and has all the troubles that come with it. He's trying to shift from being a teen to being an adult. It's damn hard, I felt the same way he did just 10 short years ago. I don't feel that way now, and our plans are fairly similar (he's a little more aggressive than me).

Just take a couple of deep breaths Kae, sit back, and watch the plan come together. Just as a farmer has to watch a crop grow, you have to watch a plan in motion.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

kcowan said:


> KaeJS I think you will make out just fine.


Of course he will; he just needs to find contrast in his life & figure out what makes him happy.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

gimme_divies said:


> I know personally I have everything I need or want but can't help but feel like I am in the lower tier when it comes to financial success on this forum.


I alsoe have everything I need (and then some), I don't have everything I want, and I am definetely in the lower tier of financial success as well.

I have shared many mistakes that I have made in my life including being in debt that was out of hand, loosing money in dot com bubble, not making gains when indexes were up, and even in this thread about not choosing the right path in my education (I have also made many wrong choices and mistakes that there is no point in sharing) and I did it for no other reasons than to show individuals who were looking for help or felt like they are in a dumpster that there are choices, that there is a better way, and that's it not the end of the world since others were in a similar situation and were able to solve it. I would venture to say that majority of regulars on this forum have much more life experience than Kaej, have been in diffucult situations, some dealt with it better than others, and we have offered constructive advice in this and other threads for no other reason than to show that there is a light at the end of the tunnel, that the situation can be resolved, and that there is plenty of time to make changes and right choices. I don't know what works for Kaej, is it sugar coating, tough love or anything in between, he has been offerred all of that on this forum, it's up to him whether he takes it and what he does with it.


----------



## Zoombie (Jan 10, 2012)

Kaejs,

While I disagree with some of the points in this thread (mainly that beer and pizza are bad, or that introducing a new headache (ie a woman) into his life will solve his problems), it is important to try and find simple things that will make you happy that are not related to finance. 

As well, I think the problem may be much simpler, and I may know what is causing it. Given that the hockey season has just begun, is it possible that you are a Leafs fan? If so, this feeling is quite normal and should subside once they are officially eliminated from playoff contention.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

KaeJS is doing just fine and then some. I can't tell you how much money I spent on beer in my early 20s, and he's focused on paying off a mortgage. He has his priorities straight.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

My Own Advisor said:


> KaeJS is doing just fine and then some. I can't tell you how much money I spent on beer in my early 20s, and he's focused on paying off a mortgage. He has his priorities straight.


Really? You'd trade all of those memories for a paid off piece of paper. Better to be poor and happy then rich and empty.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

It's not up to us to decide what will make Kae or anyone else happy here. Beer, pizza, chocolate milk, cars, Ukranian women, it doesn't matter. If it that's what you want to spend your money on, and you have a good financial picture, then don't change a thing.

With most people, they spend on whatever, may be happy, but are doing really poorly financially, and are in debt, and need to work on that.

In KAES case, he's got his financial house in order. I think that aspect he is doing great, especially for someone of his age. I don't think anyone can deny that. My only suggestion was his income wasn't the greatest, and he may want to work on that aspect, as there is a limit to how much one can reduce their expenses, but really no limit in how much they can earn.

The other concern for KAE, is that he has not been happy at all. It has gotten worse lately, but for the past while he has been not happy. Though he has his financial house in order, I believe it is at the expense of his happiness. He does not want to do things because they cost money, even though they might bring him happiness. Even little things of not buying chocolate milk, because it's more expensive than **** milk has been mention, there have been many other examples over the year. 

This leads me to think, that if you are not happy, then it's time to do something different. He has not been happy for a long time, and the focus has been usually on finance. He has done great financially. So maybe it is time to focus on something else. I am not saying forget the finance, but he's on the right track there, continue on, just lighten up a little. 

Also, he himself has said he may be depressed, and shows alot of signs that this may be the case. Depression is a form of mental illness, there is nothing to be ashamed of, and we should encourgage him to at least get that checked out. If it is that, then there are things that can help, if it isn't, well we've ruled it out, and he can focus on something else.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> In KAES case, he's got his financial house in order. I think that aspect he is doing great, especially for someone of his age. I don't think anyone can deny that.


Maybe, maybe not ;-)

I would take a 23 year old with $50K in student debt who is getting close to finishing education in a field that is highly employable (engineer, finances, accounting, medical and so on) over his $36K any day.

He has no education, he said physical/outdoor work is not for him, unless he has business like mind where he can do well in business without education and hard physical work, his earning potential may be extremely limited, hence once can argue that his financial house is in order, but pretty empty with little hope for improvement.

Good paying union jobs that don't need education are quickly disappearing, and there are plenty of canditates for them if ever a spot opens.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

@none, I'd have more memories if I didn't drink so much in my late-teens and early 20s  Kidding. I wouldn't trade my life to date for anything.

My point being, if he has a mortgage, he focused on paying it. Then he can have a few beers, or glasses wine, like me, tonight, as in now


----------



## mich123 (May 21, 2011)

Hi KaeJS, I'm Mich123. I've read the whole trail of posts here and the one that was highjacked and just wanted to say that I think you are way ahead of your age when it comes to savings. (I think that was already mentioned) 

If you were to implement some of the other positive suggestions that others have provided, such as going back to school, getting a higher paying job, meeting a significant other  etc., it could put you that much further ahead and give you what you need to reach your goal. 

Also, I think people went on a bit of a tangent on the whole depressed thing. People have some up days and some down days. 

Kudos to you for having what you have already.

:encouragement:


----------



## phankinson (Oct 4, 2012)

Thought I would chime in here too. I've spent most of my life building businesses but at a great deal of stress. I was money-orientated and always felt like I wasn't moving fastest enough. The biggest problem being young and wanting to move fast, is time. Time is a big component of getting wealthy, that's why the Forbes list has so many older people. Even if you had $100,000 in the bank (which is a great sum of capital for anyone < 25) and was growing at 20% a year (which is insane), you'd have to wait 11 years just to move it to less riskier stocks to earn $60,000 a year.

It sounds like you're doing great. Stick to your plan and keep moving forward, remember it does take time. Not sure if you're an avid reader or not, but I highly recommend "How To Stop Worrying and Start Living" by Dale Carnegie. It is a great book. It's a book written for executives with excessive worry, because Dale found throughout his careers the ones with excessive worry were always the one with blood pressure problems, diabetes, and eventually pre-mature death.

In case you decide not to read his book here are some of my notes:

- "Our main business is not to see what lies dimly at a distance, but to do what lies clearly at hand."
- Don't worry about the past or the future. Just focus on today. It's a waste of energy to think about anything else. 
- Don't have anxiety for tomorrow. Sure you can plan for tomorrow but have no anxiety.
- There are a million things to do. Just do one thing at a time
- "Every day is a new life to a wise man."

- Situation Analysis
- Step 1. Analyze the situation and honestly figure out what was the worse that could possibly happen. 
- Step 2. After deciding the worse, accept it. 
- Step 3. Calmly devote time and energy trying to improve upon the worse situation.

- Plato says the greatest mistake physicians make is that they attempt to cure the body and not the mind. They should not be treated any different. 
- Relaxing can be found by religion, sleep, music, and laughter. 
- Businessmen who can't fight worry, die young. 
- There has been lots of medical data that shows busines people are at higher risk of high blood pressure, heart disease, and ulcers. 

1. Get the facts
2. Analyze the facts
3. Arrive at a decision and act on it

1. Write down precisely what I am worrying about. 
2. Writing what I can do about it. 
3. Decide what to do
4. Start immediately carrying out that decision. 

- Keep yourself busy. It has to be both mental and physical.

- Dont worry about the small stuff

- Use the law of averages. How often does stuff happen? How many people do you know that are financially ruined? (Not from magazines, people you actually know). How many people are really struck by lightening each year?

- Things happen that are out of our control. Be prepare to accept it and move on. 

- How much does the thing I'm worried about really matter to me?
- Put stop losses on things. Aka know when to quit and move on. 

- Don't cry over split milk. If you break the bottle and the milk goes everywhere it has been done. There is no turning back.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

> Also, I think people went on a bit of a tangent on the whole depressed thing. People have some up days and some down days.


Of course people have up and down days, but some people also have serious problems with clinical depression. We, of course, don't know KaeJS personally and can't possibly know whether he is one of those people or not, but it is true that he has been mentioning his depression on and off for all the time he's been on the forum, and it's quite possible that he really is seriously depressed. If that's the case, he needs help. I don't think anyone here who has suggested that is being critical; rather, they are concerned about his well-being, as I am. I am very impressed with his having accomplished so much financially at such a young age, and I don't necessarily think that he would have been better off partying and "having a good time" rather than concentrating on building a solid financial base - everybody's goals are different in that regard - but the important thing is that he himself has mentioned many times being depressed, and it's not good enough to simply tell him that he doesn't have a problem with that. I have had family members who had very serious clinical depression (including a aunt who finally dealt with it by committing suicide), and I can assure you that it is very real and often doesn't just go away on its own. I have had other relatives who sought help for their depression and were able to overcome it and live satisfying lives. Only Kae knows how serious his depression is, but if he's concerned about it in the long term, I think it's important for him to ask his family doctor to refer him to a specialist.


----------



## Compounding1 (May 13, 2012)

Financially you're doing good for how much you make Kae. I'm pretty sure I've posted in one of your other threads but it sounds like you need to get out more. Find something that interests you besides beer and pizza or combine those interests with something else... like baseball/bowling/whatever and join a beer league. I'm sure you'll meet new people there and maybe make some more friends which sounds like is what you need.

Anyways good job with the financial progress so far but don't be afraid to spend a bit now and then on yourself. 

Another question I had was also if you're selling mutual funds already, won't your bank pay for more courses for you? Can't you go for a PFP or CFP designation or something?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

phankinson said:


> Stick to your plan and keep moving forward, remember it does take time. Not sure if you're an avid reader or not, but I highly recommend "How To Stop Worrying and Start Living" by Dale Carnegie. It is a great book. It's a book written for executives with excessive worry, because Dale found throughout his careers the ones with excessive worry were always the one with blood pressure problems, diabetes, and eventually pre-mature death.


Another vote for this book. Although it is old, its advice is timeless. I also took their course and acted as a guest instructor several times. Provides a great foundation for behaving properly and is not at all like I had thought.


----------



## Haligonian (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi KaeJS. Don't worry, as others have mentioned, you are financially years ahead of people your age (you are actually financially ahead of some people I know in their 40's and beyond). I remember when I was in my early twenties and setting goals for myself. It was very difficult not be depressed because the goals were so far into the future and I was just setting the path to get me there (I wanted results sooner). You will be fine beacause you have a desire to succeed, the ability, and you have time in the markets on your side. When you are in your early twenties, waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## dsaljurator (Jan 12, 2012)

KaeJS said:


> ... I don't even know what makes me happy.
> ... I can't get a "second" job because I am on rotating shifts (which I hate, it is the reason I am working right now....)


Quit your job, and take some time to figure out what makes you happy. You sound like you are stuck in a rut and are adding structural supports to the sides. 

If you don't know what makes you happy, how are you going to survive in Parry Sound working 20 hours a week?


----------



## YYC (Nov 12, 2012)

Is KaeJS even still reading this thread? It's been 4 pages of posts since his last reply. I would say he may have gotten all the advice he wants at this point.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

YYC said:


> I would say he may have gotten all the advice he wants at this point.


Or attention.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

He seems to have completely bailed on the thread he created. Alot of people took time to give him honest input... and no response from him. Whatever.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Well he did take a $hit-kicking midway through the thread, people decided he was insane.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

It is very Canadian to offer help... but then we also expect gratitude. We offered opinions and advice, that's all we should do, not judge, not feel grumpy.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

^ Agreed... there's been a lot of honest feedback on here, and Kae may not feel like responding to them in a public forum. He's been asked to self reflect, maybe he doesn't want to share his own self reflection at this time. Some of these things to work through could be very challenging to accept, it's even harder to post it on line your conclusions.


----------



## kevinlk (Jul 9, 2009)

I can relate to Kae in a way that I am youngish and I don't know either what makes me happy in my life. I may be quickly saving money, however that in itself is not the end-game. Once one reach financial independence, the question to ask is "What next?" It is important to find a passion, something that makes us feel alive and finding that thing may be hard for some individuals, including myself.

I don't think it's something psychologists or other specialists can really help as it is a question of discovering what one likes and wants in life, and not resolving some trauma or other problem. A specialist won't be able to tell you what to do either and can't guess what you may enjoy. This reflection, and recovery, must really come from oneself.

As for those suggesting a girlfriend, it all varies on the individual as well. Girlfriends come in with responsibilities, expectations and can end up causing more headaches than pleasure in itself. It is very important to not rush things there and find someone who you can truly get along with. I've stayed single for several years and recently met someone who shares similar values and views on the world than I do. Only caveat is that she's not in the same country, which I swore to myself I wouldn't allow myself to even consider it, but it's one of those too good to be true scenarios . If it works out, great, otherwise, I'll simply move along. Point is, there is no need to rush in that department either.

One thing that I want to add is that one shouldn't forget about all entertainment spendings for the sole sake of saving more money. If one wants to save 1 million in 15 years, starting at 100k savings, then it would require savings of roughly 2327$/month at 7% yield to reach it. Move that target to 16 years, and the savings required move to 2041$/month, which means almost 300$ more money to spend, each month, for 15 years. That's a lot of entertainment possibilities, over a long period of time, for the cost of working one additional year. In my case, I don't have anything that I could spend on to make myself happier (except maybe the plane tickets for the mentioned girlfriend), but perhaps this could open up a reflection to others on what they could do more, now, for the sacrifice of a little bit more time.

Edit: It may sound cliché, but life is not only about the destination, but about the way to get there, too.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

kevinlk said:


> I've stayed single for several years and recently met someone who shares similar values and views on the world than I do. Only caveat is that she's not in the same country, which I swore to myself I wouldn't allow myself to even consider it, but it's one of those too good to be true scenarios . If it works out, great, otherwise, I'll simply move along. Point is, there is no need to rush in that department either.


Good post Kevin. I want to specifically comment on this:

Considering long distance... one of you has to be willing to move to the other country, whether or not it would be for the person. Otherwise, you may be wasting your time. I'm of the opinion that there has to be more than just the person to move for. If you have nothing else there for you, things could go bad, and you will put all of the blame on the person because they are the reason why you moved. 

I'm in Alberta, met a girl on the other side of the country on a volunteer program. When the program ended, we went back to our respective homes. We kept it going for more than a year, but when it came down to it, she was committed to getting her degree over there, and I did not have reasonable enough job prospects to make a real go of it. It was fun when I did get to see her, but looking back I knew all along that it wasn't going to turn out just because of the logistics. Love is great, but love doesn't pay the bills. 

Now whether or not it would make up for living in a potentially less-than-desirable country (you don't say where she is so I have no idea)... who knows, that's subjective!

But anyways, I still wish you luck! Not saying that it can't work, just passing on a lesson I learned. You seem to have a realistic attitude about it anyway.


----------



## kevinlk (Jul 9, 2009)

Barwelle said:


> Good post Kevin. I want to specifically comment on this:
> 
> Considering long distance... one of you has to be willing to move to the other country, whether or not it would be for the person. Otherwise, you may be wasting your time. I'm of the opinion that there has to be more than just the person to move for. If you have nothing else there for you, things could go bad, and you will put all of the blame on the person because they are the reason why you moved.


And there's the option 3 of moving to a different country altogether, albeit that's a bit more complicated. I agree with your point that it's a very delicate matter and these kind of discussions need to happen early and in a frank manner to be of any value. What helps in my case is that neither have ties to one country, so, in a way, the world is open!

What helps as well is that expectations are rather low. We both understand that, in the grand scheme of things, it has a low likelihood chance of working out. If they do, great, otherwise, it's no big loss and a nice time spent meanwhile anyway. Both of us were single for several years and weren't looking to get with anyone, but it just happened to be what seems so far to be a good match. Time as such is not really much of a problem . Keeping a cool head about it is very important and will help avoid making costly mistakes. 

Oh... one more thing, and an advice. Weddings are not an option. Be very wary of online people looking to get into a wedding (mostly to get a citizenship), as it could easily end up costing half a networth. There are other ways to get into a country, such as the federal skilled workers program (albeit temporarily halted for now) and it is much more safer to go through that route. It will keep gold diggers away too . In my case, she's already fully aware and that makes things much more simpler (would have been a no otherwise).


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Sampson said:


> It is very Canadian to offer help... but then we also expect gratitude.


Well, the beauty of the forum is that there are dozens, hundreds, perhaps thousands reading this thread! Just because the OP doesn't return with gratitude doesn't mean it wasn't valuable and appreciated by many of the other readers. This is of course the whole point of forums. No one would take their time to give out 1 on 1 advice for free in such a way unless there was the potential for collateral learning from a multitude of others.

As a young guy, I appreciate the content of this thread, kaeJS present or not


----------



## Mandy101 (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes there are lots of others that read this, chew on it and apply it


----------

